

Making ubuntu.com responsive: JavaScript considerations - anthonydillon
http://design.canonical.com/2014/06/making-ubuntu-com-responsive-javascript-considerations/

======
Touche
> At Canonical we use YUI as our JavaScript framework of choice.

Even Yahoo is moving away from using YUI, I'd adopt something else.

~~~
ciupicri
Is there a source for this?

~~~
ryannevius
Right on their blog (deprecation of their gallery, at least):
[http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2014/06/16/yui-gallery-
deprecati...](http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2014/06/16/yui-gallery-deprecation-
announcement/)

However, the framework itself was just updated to a new version (3.17.2) two
weeks ago. I can find nothing about the framework being dropped.

------
sogen
Can somebody contact them, the header color is off: It should be: #dd4814

Thx

------
dan_bk
Does anybody have an idea when the first Ubuntu phone will finally drop? I've
been waiting for ages...

~~~
mantraxB
Nope, all engineers have been re-assigned to making ubuntu.com responsive and
blogging incessantly about it.

Phones and operating systems will have to wait.

~~~
scrollaway
Your account is 11 hours old and you have 7 comments, each and every one of
them extremely hostile.

Are you trying to achieve something here, or are you like this in real life as
well? I really don't envy you either way.

In any case, I like that they're blogging about this. Open sourcing
"processes" and all that.

~~~
mqsiuser
dan_bk: You have been downvoted because your comment is too off topic

mantraxB... is just ironic and making fun (rescuing the situation)

I had to smile (thank you & upvoted)

